# Indoor Football



## Jace (Apr 25, 2022)

Was on TV...the other night.
4-5 on a team.
Spectators are on balconies.

Johnny Manzel...was the quarterback..on the one team....
(Who had been in the NFL..some time ago).

Wonder if it will "catch on"?

Anyone heard/ know of it?


----------



## Chet (Apr 25, 2022)

I saw it on TV a few times and it isn't really football. On the other hand the USFL games, one of which I watched on Sunday is real football and the caliber of play is right up there with the NFL. NFL scouts must watch too. It's too bad the NFL can't accommodate more players because the talent is out there.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 25, 2022)

"Indoor Football" is a new sport, to me....had to look it up on the Internet.  We are, however, getting the USFL games on our TV service, and I've watched a couple of them.  The games have been fairly good, but I notice that there aren't many fans in the stadiums.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 25, 2022)

Sure, now it's a thing, but when I was a kid at home with my brothers, it was always "Don't throw the football in the house!".


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 26, 2022)

I watched some Arena Football.  That was what they were calling it down here.  I really could not get into it much.  Not that it was bad, just really a different sport.  I think the rocker Jon Bon Jovi owned a team. Maybe in Philly.


----------

